# new spider wieghts just poured the morning



## FishOnTx (Sep 15, 2010)

mod my mold last night and made some pour this morning.like a opinion on it. 3oz and 4oz


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Take-digital-photos-through-a-microscope-without-a/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*spider weights*

They look perfect to me. I have never usen one though.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Spider Sinkers*

Looking Good! 

A question s'il vous plait??

Do the 'legs' fbend back when pressured to retrieve? And what kind of wire do you use. Thanks. C2


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

What is your mold made out of? i see there are numbers located on the weights for the ounces but most homemade molds dont have the numbers. Did you buy the mold and what is the name of it looks just exactly like the ones sold at oceans east here for like 4 or 5 dollars which could save me money if i coulod melt my own.


----------



## FishOnTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie2 said:


> Looking Good!
> 
> A question s'il vous plait??
> 
> Do the 'legs' fbend back when pressured to retrieve? And what kind of wire do you use. Thanks. C2


the legs dont bend back that much cause the wire are pretty stiff i dont remember what gauge they were but its galvanized wire


----------



## FishOnTx (Sep 15, 2010)

757 Fire said:


> What is your mold made out of? i see there are numbers located on the weights for the ounces but most homemade molds dont have the numbers. Did you buy the mold and what is the name of it looks just exactly like the ones sold at oceans east here for like 4 or 5 dollars which could save me money if i coulod melt my own.


yeah lead can get expensive.but before you start making lead weights make sure you can get a good source of lead from some where. try asking your local tire shop i got a friend that work at one and gave me 8 five gallon bucket of tire weights.

the mold is made by do it mold.they type of mold is In-Line Trolling Sinker Mold. i took my mold and drill a hole where the bottom of the sink eye is.


----------

